# drywall over siding?



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Sure, go for it. As long as it's weathertight. Glue and screw away.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

T-111 will cover easily and you won't have to worry about the drywall seams falling on a stud. :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Jeremy Hillary Boob said:


> I recently enclosed a small entryway area to make a foyer/mudroom. It already had a roof over it, and I added walls and a door. So, now I have some T1-11 siding on the inside. Is it OK to simply cover this with drywall, or should I rip out the siding before putting in the drywall? Thanks.


An important factor is going to be the condition of the T1-11 (old, weathered, aged, warped, etc), and whether it is properly secured to the framing.

You can go over the T1-11 with sheetrock (we have done this many times), However, just make sure that the T1-11 is properly secured to the framing underneath (no loose, warped, or flexing areas). 

In such situations, we always (yes always - regardless of loose sheets or not), add additional screws or ring shank nails to the sheets of T1-11(fastened into the framing), to ensure that it is solidly attached to the framing. If you have weaker areas, the newly attached sheetrock will eventually crack at nearby seams.

Also, make sure that the urface areas of the T1-11 is flat, and not uneven, or humped. This can be done by holding a 6' level's straight edge to the surfaces. If it appears that the T1-11 is just not linear (flat), then you may opt to just take it all off, and attach your new sheetrock directly to the framing. (There are times that we have had to do that too).


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> An important factor is going to be the condition of the T1-11 (old, weathered, aged, warped, etc), and whether it is properly secured to the framing.
> 
> You can go over the T1-11 with sheetrock (we have done this many times), However, just make sure that the T1-11 is properly secured to the framing underneath (no loose, warperd, or flexing areas).
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the responses. The T1-11 appears to be in very good shape, with little if any warping/non-linear areas, so I think it'll work out well. 

Since posting this, I talked to one of my neighbors and he said that his entire house has plywood under the drywall, which was done to make the walls more rigid. I live about 8 miles from the epicenter of the 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake, and it seems that my neighbor's house didn't fall down in the quake, but it did lean badly. So, the then-owner managed to pull it straight, and as part of shoring it up, he ripped off all of the drywall, put plywood on the inside, with drywall over that. Anyways, the current owner says it's nice whenever he wants to nail something onto the wall---no need to search for a stud...


----------

